# issue with php require_once in wordpress



## bastianvs (Aug 5, 2011)

I have installed wordpress on my freebsd 8.1 where i have php5.3 and nginx 1.0 webserver i can see that require_once function in php is not working but here require is working how can i fix this bug in freebsd.


----------



## ericmacmini (Aug 10, 2011)

I would bet it's not a 'FreeBSD' issue. Have you tried, and what's exactly the output.


```
// Report all PHP errors
error_reporting(E_ALL);
```


----------

